# Wheel offset



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Does anyone know what offset is needed on the SE in order to fit the NX2K brake upgrade and GC setup? i'm planning on going with 205/50/15. Maybe 17's, but more than likely I'll be going with the 15's. TIA!

BTW- for those who dont have sigs enabled, I have a 95 200SX.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

If you had searched this forum and SR20DEFORUMS, you would have found 35 mm to 40 mm.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Actually I've been searching the forums for the past two hours. Thanks for the help.


----------



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Yet another example of why searching doesn't always work, and if someone knows the answer, why they should take a couple of seconds of their time and help out the poor sap who doesn't know.

Let's help eachother. That's what the forum is for.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Thank you!  I just started a thread about this in General forum. You may wish to make a post about this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2002)

Bahearn: what's your deal? Seaching is WAY harder than just reposting something that someone else would take 2 seconds to answer. so what if it's on the forum a bunch of times, don't be a jerkoff to other members


----------

